# IA 10 The Badab War Part Two RELEASED



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well, im not a major news watcher for 40K news but i was just roaming the FW site & they released IA 10 already!

Link

hope everyone enjoys this bit of info. merry christmas.:victory:


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

um...just noticed that IA9 is 45 and IA10 is 52...but one can buy the two together for £90 and probably less postage.

maybe you don't get the posters...?

~O


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The cover art looks great!


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Oldenhaller said:


> um...just noticed that IA9 is 45 and IA10 is 52...but one can buy the two together for £90 and probably less postage.
> 
> maybe you don't get the posters...?
> 
> ~O


i'm still not over the fact that they charge outrageous priices even for their books!

they are really asking for people to pdf this.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Eleven said:


> i'm still not over the fact that they charge outrageous priices even for their books!
> 
> they are really asking for people to pdf this.


While I do see your point here I do have to say that you get a damn lot of book for the money from FW. Take a look in the Siege of Vraks trio for example. Those are damn neat and meaty books to say the leastk:

More or less everything FW makes is both excellent and expensive, but then again thats the idea I assume. I really cant imagine FW bothering with cutting prices/quality to feel more "available" to people...
And honestly when I do buy FW stuff I do want that detail level/quality, Id hate to see them cut out on it!


----------

